# Sony is piece of crap warranty a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## KenPCPilot (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased a Sony 550 less than a year ago.  It quit working and send it in.  I was told it corroded and will be $425.00 to repair.  I used this under normal conditons.  What BS from Sony.  Beware Sony is total crap and will not stand behind there product.


----------



## Nod (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're camera is less than a year old it should still be under warranty.  If you bought it with a credit card you may have an additional warranty on it.  Did you buy it new?  What's corroded?  Other than the battery compartment, what can corrode?  Did you buy it from a reputable dealer or is it a Gray market camera?  I've had my Sony since 2007 and have never had a problem with it so I don't know how they treat their warranties but I've not heard a whole lot of complaints about them.  If there's a lot of corrosion, did the camera get wet?


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 22, 2011)

ask for pictures of the corosion and post them


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say there is more to the story.  It's after getting wet and Sony sees this.  See it all the time in the mobile phone business.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2011)

first post.. major brand bashing.... sounds a bit funny to me. Need more (and verifiable) information....


----------



## bazooka (Oct 5, 2011)

What a useless post.  Kinda like mine.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 5, 2011)

My alpha 200 is working great still after 2 years.


----------



## Stephen.C (Oct 5, 2011)

The only thing that brought me here was all the exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread has win written all over it


----------



## chito beach (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep this sounds kinda flakey to me.....Id love to see the sony repair order..........If its true Im betting camera was used out in the rain........a few times


----------



## Nod (Oct 5, 2011)

This guy posted his rant on several sites.  When asked for the particulars, he was very vague and got angry that anybody doubted him.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2011)

More cheese! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/3111720610_76fd0c0aa9_o.png


----------



## kojack (Oct 6, 2011)

Gold pure gold.


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2011)

edit - darn it old thread bumps.....

hehe he's been at it a while too: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2K610T8OMB8NE


----------



## Heitz (Oct 6, 2011)

He might have the right idea though.  A long time ago I worked at Best Buy and we had some guy try to 'bring back' a video card.  Problem is, he replaced the new one with an obviously old one.  When we wouldn't honor it, he came with a picket sign and stood outside the store.  The managers broke down nearly immediately.  Bad press can cost significantly more than any one item.


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2011)

Actually most companies come down pretty hard on this kind of behaviour - since most times someone spams like this its to get attention in a situation where they are not in the right; they pander to the effect of multiple posts across the net in the hope of gaining support and then threatening the main company; bad press indeed, but where I've seen it most companies will quickly crush this (normally by simply being open about the situation and revealing that the person causing the complaints isn't telling the whole truth).


----------



## chito beach (Oct 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> edit - darn it old thread bumps.....
> 
> hehe he's been at it a while too: Amazon.com: Ken C. Thompson "KenPCPilot"'s review of Sony Alpha DSLR-A550L 14.2MP Digital SLR C...



He has given 2 Sony cameras a variant of the same review on Amazon.................Im betting he has never even owned one


----------

